# ACHTUN!NG | NEW PRODUCT: Hartmann Euromesh 4 Wheels, 18x8 +32 (5x100)



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

[email protected]!NG said:


> These are 10% off through the Holidays! (Offer ends Dec. 31st, 2011) :thumbup:


As promised, we've brought back the 5x100 bolt pattern to the Hartmann Wheel line-up! Due to our LIMITED PRODUCTION run we are now accepting pre-orders for the Hartmann Euromesh 4 in hyper silver, 18x8 with a 32mm offset. $265 ea.



The best quality low-pressure cast wheels
Accepts factory ball-seat bolts
Hub-centric (57.1)
24 lbs.
BBK compatible (most cases)


ETA is approximately 3-4 weeks. Pictures to follow shortly after arrival. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

We just installed the first set of 5x100 Hartmann Euromesh 4 wheels on this beautiful Audi (Mk1) TT. H&R's 15mm spacers out back and 5mm spacers out front to give the car a bit more of an aggressive look.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Finally! A Mk4 picture... H&R's DR-series 5mm spacers up front and 15mm spacers out back have also been added. Wrapped in some 225/40-18 Blizzak LM60 tires, this Golf is ready for this Winter season!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks to those who have ordered... now post up some pics!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

These are 10% off through the Holidays! (Offer ends Dec. 31st, 2011) :thumbup:


----------

